
Jeff Bezos: Regret Minimization Framework (2001) - bootload
http://bijansabet.com/post/147533511/jeff-bezos-regret-minimization-framework
======
asadm
Video from the original source:
[http://assets.achievement.org/achievers/bez0/movies/bez0-cou...](http://assets.achievement.org/achievers/bez0/movies/bez0-cou-012b.webm)

------
bootload
The date refers to Bezos writing about this in 2001.

